# Kid Connection stuff from Walmart



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I found some pretty cool Kid Connection variety packs at Walmart today with plastic fire trucks, wreckers, tractor trailers, etc. Hopefully they will be good for customs. They also had a military set but I opted not to get that one. These sets also had 3D fasads about 2 inches deep of things like garages, fire stations, etc perfect for lining the perimeter of a layout. 

Also the what used to be Jammers 48 car carring cases are now Kid Connection and are at Walmart for $4.88 each. People are selling them on ebay for $6-$10 plus shipping on ebay.

Wanted to share this with you.

Mike


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Mike, 
Could you post a pic of some of these future customs? rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I will try to get a couple pics up tonight.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey micyou03,
I posted about a bad storm in our area--well it knocked my PC:drunk: . I just picked it back up this morn. The guy said even though it was shut down, most likely it was a surge through the phone line. He also installed some extra ram so it seems a bit faster now too.

Anyway, I think we're walking a similar line because I too went shopping and bought the same things! I found mine at an outlet store whilst looking for a brush for the cat. I saw the ones' you're talking about, and I found some three-pack tubes with just the vehicles in them. I bought the "red" set and the "white" set. I don't want to post pics on top of you, so I was wondering if you got any of the Fords or the fire-engine? If not, I can post pics of those here as future customs for roadrner too. I haven't finished any of them myself, but I've matched chassis and figured out the detail work. I'm looking foward to seeing what you bought. 
Cheers...


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I think I saw four different sets if I'm not mistaken, but when I got home I had two of the same set and one more. I thought I had three different ones. Like I said previously I opted not to get the military ones. What I remember is a yellow ladder fire truck and I think a pumper and some rescue vehicals. In the other pack I remember a tractor trailer and some police cars or maybe the police cars were in the one with the rescue cars. Something like that.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

I haven't seen the tractor-trailers yet and they only had three different sets with the buildings in them. One was a fire station, another a police station and the third a garage. None had yellow vehicles. I didn't get the wrecker or any police cars. The tube-type sets I picked up only had one car in each them--the rest are trucks and such. Which vehicles did you get? 
cheers...


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I need to double check what i have when i get home.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Here are the pics.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Yes Sir,
There're the same vehicles for the most part, but the colours are different. There is more a choice you have there than I got. I have the station wagon, the "Explorer", the ariel bucket and I got an ambulance. I really like the yellow extension ladder engine and that green/white delivery van. The police vehicles I saw were black & white and the fire trucks red. The sets with the vehicles and building fronts were much smaller with just one or two vehicles per set. I haven't see these sets at all. I guess I'm going to have to scope Wallys out a little bit closer. I have a pic of the Explorer that's pretty much finished. Maybe tomorrow or the day after I can post it. Tomorrow is take the kids out for the final fling since school starts Monday, so I might not be around much until late.
Thanks for the pics micyou03.  
Goodnight....


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

For the price these things are pretty cool. The people look pretty good.


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Looks like alot of good stuff for the price. Lots of track side scenery, and the SUVs look like a Grand Cherokee from the picture. Perfect for a Jeep junkie like me!


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Good eve', oops! I mean Morn'!
Man this was a late one--got in about 10 minutes ago. Well, the kids had a great time--and that's what counts. We took em' to an amusement park and they rode just about everything--twice. I'm beat--just having a cup and checking in before hitting the sack. I'm glad I did too--got a couple of black Bosses on the way. 
Here's the "Explorer" I mentioned up a few posts. It's a somewhat generic SUV, but with a dab-o-glue on the grill and some blue paint it looks like a Ford Explorer (to me). I also foiled the bumpers and detailed the lights, blinkers, door handles and roof rack. Micyou03, I can tell you that a 440X2 chassis fits just about perfectly too. A very easy conversion. Also, I did the other pic to show that in fact these are called "Mini-Wheels" in this configuration and what the tube package looked like.
Goodnight..


----------



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

For $4.88, these sets are giveaways! I buy them and stash them away just so I know I have them! Also, JPRcustoms, They have a Cherokee and a CJ in the same package, two jeeps together for under a buck!


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

I gotta get over to Walmart. Bring on the Jeeps! Thanks for the tip Al. When I get them turned into slot car I'll post the pics!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Thanks for the pix guys! :thumbsup: rr


----------

